# dogs dogs dogs



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

*your dog. my dog. funny dogs? what you learned from dogs? vids, pics, gifs....ALL the dogs! *



















(sorry it took me time to get this thread up & running too @HappyBread )


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

yes good


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Dogs are for extroverts, right? And cats are for introverts.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Dogs are for extroverts, right? And cats are for introverts.


 Not necessarily. Although most big dogs probably literally need to be walked for health reasons, most dogs can be trained to go out back and do their business quick and come back in. That was how we did with my first dog. We had glass doors and she had a long leash just in case anyone came by or so she wouldn't run off. She'd usually run out there and sniff around for 2-3 minutes, do her thing and come right back in.

Cats are just easier though. Although they do seem to get up on desks and shelves and knock things over. I'd have to totally retrain myself to have a cat the way things are in my room.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not necessarily. Although most big dogs probably literally need to be walked for health reasons, most dogs can be trained to go out back and do their business quick and come back in. That was how we did with my first dog. We had glass doors and she had a long leash just in case anyone came by or so she wouldn't run off. She'd usually run out there and sniff around for 2-3 minutes, do her thing and come right back in.
> 
> Cats are just easier though. Although they do seem to get up on desks and shelves and knock things over. I'd have to totally retrain myself to have a cat the way things are in my room.


They do jump on everything but once they are full grown don't knock things down much. Cats don't like loud noises, so they get freaked out when that happens and avoid it. Not a good idea to have lots of glass figurines on your shelves though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Dogs are for extroverts, right? And cats are for introverts.


WillYouStopDave covered most of it. Just about all our dogs were trained to go into the backyard on their own to do their business. Our current dog Ash goes out without a leash and there is no fence either. She is around 10 years old and has never run away. Our neighbor's dogs on the other hand need an invisible fence and collars to keep them in their yards. Also we choose to walk Ash mostly on nature trails that regularly don't have many people. Not sure if things like dog parks would be more beneficial though.

But yeah I could see how cats would be easier for introverts


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it neglect if you don't walk your dog every day?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Is it neglect if you don't walk your dog every day?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Kind of if it's a big dog. Big dogs can't run that much inside so they never get much exercise. Little dogs scurry all over the place. Both of my dogs would run inside until they wore themselves out. Especially if you played fetch with them or let them chase you.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

slyfox said:


> WillYouStopDave covered most of it. Just about all our dogs were trained to go into the backyard on their own to do their business. Our current dog Ash goes out without a leash and there is no fence either. She is around 10 years old and has never run away. Our neighbor's dogs on the other hand need an invisible fence and collars to keep them in their yards. Also we choose to walk Ash mostly on nature trails that regularly don't have many people. Not sure if things like dog parks would be more beneficial though.
> 
> But yeah I could see how cats would be easier for introverts


Yeah, with a backyard, most dogs will figure it out eventually to just go there. Worse is if the dog grow up in a place with a backyard, and then have to move into a home like an apartment or condo without a backyard. Then once you've trained the dog to go outside being accompanied, you move back into a place with a backyard. It confuses the heck out of the dog.

The dog park will depend on how social is the dog. Puppies and younger dogs, it helps to get them use to the dog park to socialize them. If the dog is older and have proven to not be a well social dog, then it's indeed better to take them for walks, especially places without much people or other dogs as you said.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah, with a backyard, most dogs will figure it out eventually to just go there. Worse is if the dog grow up in a place with a backyard, and then have to move into a home like an apartment or condo without a backyard. Then once you've trained the dog to go outside being accompanied, you move back into a place with a backyard. It confuses the heck out of the dog.
> 
> The dog park will depend on how social is the dog. Puppies and younger dogs, it helps to get them use to the dog park to socialize them. If the dog is older and have proven to not be a well social dog, then it's indeed better to take them for walks, especially places without much people or other dogs as you said.


Yeah she is probably too old to start going to dog parks. She barks and whines a lot at other dogs, but when she has contact with them she has never bit and usually does the whole sniff thing. Could see other dogs thinking she is aggressive from a distance though.

One day we were in the woods and thought we were alone, so my dad wasn't holding her leash like usual. Some people with a big pit bull appeared and she charged at their dog barking before we could do anything. Luckily, their dog was better behaved and nothing came of it.

My dad refuses to hold her leash unless he actually sees other people/dogs. She got lucky that the pit bull was well trained. I probably should step up more if he isn't going to do it. She doesn't behave well on a leash with me, but that's because she has more experience walking with my dad.

She doesn't charge at the neighbor's dogs. She just barks back at them while staying in her yard. The one time they met up close I think she was nervous and trying to hide behind my dad. Apparently golden retrievers are more scary to her than random pit bulls lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> She doesn't charge at the neighbor's dogs. She just barks back at them while staying in her yard. The one time they met up close I think she was nervous and trying to hide behind my dad. Apparently golden retrievers are more scary to her than random pit bulls lol


She must mistake golden retrievers for lions


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sadly I don't have any pics, but a few years ago there was a guy who would walk down the street in front of my house with a pit bull and no leash. It always bothered me since you never know what they could do if they are threatened. Well, my labs had a way of digging under the fence and going for a run around town, so one day I was getting the yellow one to come back inside for food and we both saw the guy and his pit walking toward us. I was kind of drunk and my lab kept looking at me like he wanted permission for something. Finally I said "ok" just to see what he would do. As soon as the words came out he took off like a lightning bolt toward the pit. I got pretty nervous that he would attack it and get injured or something, but all he did was get up close and bark at it really hard. The pit was so nervous it pretended to ignore him and accidentally walked into a tree. Was pretty funny.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Homeward Bound










Sgt. Preston of the Yukon with his dog King


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


>


This made me laugh. I guess it was their bad karma for stalking those poor birds.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cujo. Well he was a nice dog in the book before he got rabies. For the movie, I feel sorry for the dog that had to wear all that slimy gunk in its hair. Hope he got plenty of treats


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

HiddenFathoms said:


>


:grin2: dope


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> *your dog. my dog. funny dogs? what you learned from dogs? vids, pics, gifs....ALL the dogs! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Now you got me thinking if my dog is doing this comic thing on purpose cause he does this sometimes!! XD

Aw why sorry? It has now grown into a beautiful thread filled with so many adorable cuteness 0



stephanie13021988 said:


>


That golden retriever one got me giggling hehe. The Alaskan Klee Kais are live action role playing splinter cell with the kid and they are nearing the target! AHHH! XD

Gotta wonder if dogs are actually conscious of their smile huh? Corgis are so cute :3



CloudChaser said:


>


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu XD



slyfox said:


> She must mistake golden retrievers for lions


If I have a golden retriever, I'd do this too! XD

Maaan can't quote everything but these are just amazing. So many beautiful doggos :')

Keep em coming y'all :clap


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

my running partner:










awww, all of those! @slyfox and this one too:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@*HiddenFathoms* I haven't seen Turner & Hooch, but I'll have to give it a watch. Actually haven't seen Old Yeller either, but I read the book.

Have you seen Sgt. Preston of the Yukon? King should be in command because it seems like most of the cases couldn't be solved without King lol Not very believable some of the commands King follows, but I'll pretend he understands because he is such a super dog :yes


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

HiddenFathoms said:


> *your dog. my dog. funny dogs? what you learned from dogs? vids, pics, gifs....ALL the dogs! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Ilove the skateboarding dog! My dog can't stand it when i try to put him on my board xD


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@slyfox i haven't seen that! i am going to look it up. i was reading some of the comic strips.

there was a show when i was little that was canadian called the littlest hobo. have you ever seen it? i watched it as an adult and it was absolutely ridiculous  but when i was a kid i loved it.

@naes haha i loved it too! our dog will not go on a skateboard either. he looks at me like "why/what are you trying to do to me". i would like to try taking him out on the surfboard but haven't had the chance to yet.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@*HiddenFathoms* I know there are some episodes on youtube. Sgt. Preston of the Yukon has some ridiculous moments too. I like the complex commands King has gotten at least a few times. Things like "King go around that hill and sneak up behind the gunman." Maybe King is just a super smart dog :yes

Haven't heard of The Littlest Hobo, but I'll look it up.

I'll have to check out the Sgt. Preston comics too


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

HiddenFathoms said:


> my running partner:


Awwwwiiieee! :mushy He looks like a cross between a Shiba Inu and a fox :lol That expression is so cheeky.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

slyfox said:


>


 Oh man! The first time I saw Old Yeller! I wish I could have bottled my tears and sold them. :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh man! The first time I saw Old Yeller! I wish I could have bottled my tears and sold them. :lol


Seems like most books and movies about dogs are sad. Writers just love to abuse them to tug at our emotions.

Don't think this is really a major spoiler about the book Cujo, but I'll put a spoiler tag anyway 
* *




Even Cujo made me sad when the dog first got rabies. I think it had chapters from his perspective. He was suffering and was trying to resist hurting his family at first.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @slyfox i haven't seen that! i am going to look it up. i was reading some of the comic strips.
> 
> there was a show when i was little that was canadian called the littlest hobo. have you ever seen it? i watched it as an adult and it was absolutely ridiculous  but when i was a kid i loved it.
> 
> @naes haha i loved it too! our dog will not go on a skateboard either. he looks at me like "why/what are you trying to do to me". i would like to try taking him out on the surfboard but haven't had the chance to yet.


nooooo, oceans are dangerous for doggies!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dawgs..hot dawgs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I remember once I had some cold soda and was walking towards the living room. My dog was right under my feet because she was always begging for food. She tried to dart in front of me and got tangled up in my feet. Obviously, I kind of tripped and spilled the soda on her back. She squealed like the worst thing that could ever possibly happen to a dog had just happened. Then she rolled over onto her back in a "submissive dog" pose and just laid there like "Why?"

:lol


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I need a dog...but being alone with occasional travel for business makes it complicated and unfair to the dog.

I know you can hire walkers/sitters, etc., but still feels selfish.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@naes why is the ocean dangerous for doggo's? (if they have lifejacket of course )

haha @slyfox i was going to do that Roomba gif. it's hilarious!

@SofaKing how often are you talking? that you would be away from the dog?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

HiddenFathoms said:


>


Aww that's sad. Was nice they gave him a send off that way though.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


>


Lol....I love Corgis and Huskies. I need that one!


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

haha @SofaKing what would it be called? a horgi? a cusky? are you seriously entertaining the idea of getting one?

@slyfox agreed! that was so touching.

that is darling @In a Lonely Place. my aunt and uncle had a pair of dogs that were like a little old couple. at about 10 pm every night one would go find the other and they'd walk side by side to their beds. when one got sick, the other got just as ill for no discernible reason and they died at the same time.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


> haha @SofaKing what would it be called? a horgi? a cusky? are you seriously entertaining the idea of getting one?


No, there'll be no moves towards a pet while I'm living alone, in a high rise apartment, where work and travel is unpredictable. It's still nice to know a Corgsky is out there!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


>


Haha, you never met my neighbor's dog. He usually doesn't start up that bad until right about when I go to sleep.



HiddenFathoms said:


> that is darling @*In a Lonely Place* . my aunt and uncle had a pair of dogs that were like a little old couple. at about 10 pm every night one would go find the other and they'd walk side by side to their beds. when one got sick, the other got just as ill for no discernible reason and they died at the same time.


That's really sweet (and sad). This happened to my grandparents on my father's side (the night she heard that he had passed, she did too), but I've never heard of it happening with dogs before.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

My dog is terrified of stairs. He's never had to climb them in his short 7-month life. When we took him to out grandmother's...Saw the stairs that lead up to her apartment and it was a no go. 
Refused to climb after a couple of steps and decided to play dead.

We'll train him to deal with it 🙄

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## stellabelly (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

My calendar's October photo


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> My calendar's October photo


That guy has the same color patterns, facial expression and general vibe as my unofficial companion black lab, Kratom. I saved him from the vet when I found the herb "kratom" as a way to quit heroin and started making a business out of it. I was so thankful for the herb that I named him after it.

I miss him, since I gave him away when I moved and quit everything, even Valium, cigarettes and Kratom. I feel guilty because I could have brought him with me if I had the determination at the time. I let my dad talk me into giving him up to a "better home" instead though since we don't have a complete fence anymore and I was going through too much withdrawal to take care of him.

I hope he's happy and living on a big farm. He kind of saved my life. I figured out he had PTSD too from being a stray living on the streets. I gave him some things to eat that helped him trust me instantly, and for a while there we even slept in the same bed together for mutual protection.

I wonder if I could track down who the adoption service gave him to and make some sort of deal with them.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

corgi butt phone case


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

my grandma had one like this. she was so big and she was drooling all the time (not the grandma, but the dog). RIP


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doe deer said:


> my grandma had one like this. she was so big and she was drooling all the time (not the grandma, but the dog). RIP


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

8888 said:


> So sorry for your loss.


thank you. she was the cutest.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Literally... Downward Dog


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


> Literally... Downward Dog


Lol, cute. Another dog doing yoga.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Zak says hey to everyone.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

matchies  his name's Bailey


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cinto said:


> matchies  his name's Bailey


what a handsome fellow : )


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

farfegnugen said:


> what a handsome fellow : )


So fancy with his hair, I can just hear him now like "get away from me with those shoes, girl"...haha. he's really just a sweet dog too.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@cinto His colouring is so gorgeous!

Looking at dogs, trying to choose which breed to get @LonelyLurker...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

karenw said:


> :lol The thought process from this dog , what's yoga, if I lay here long enough flat & still I won't get noticed & it kind of looks like yoga, Im done ha.


Lol, yep. I think some dogs prefer treadmills.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I call him Tobi


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I call him Tobi


Hey, you finally revealed your face like your avatar. Hehe looking good. Also, cute doggo.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Lyyli Nagpost na ako noon sa ibang threads &#128517;


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> @Lyyli Nagpost na ako noon sa ibang threads ?


Ay, di ko kita. matagal na siguro. ?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Lyyli Yung may "RIGHT NOW" sa dulo. Oo, matagal na ata yun.

Shaks! Di na tayo nag-iingles. Baka ma-banned tayo! haha (Oh no, we're not speaking in English anymore. We might get banned!)


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> @Lyyli Yung may "RIGHT NOW" sa dulo. Oo, matagal na ata yun.
> 
> Shaks! Di na tayo nag-iingles. Baka ma-banned tayo! haha (Oh no, we're not speaking in English anymore. We might get banned.)


Baka natabunan na. Hehe


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @cinto His colouring is so gorgeous!
> 
> Looking at dogs, trying to choose which breed to get @LonelyLurker...


I think it's time to shut this thread down mods.

This is clear...um...er...bullying? :smile2:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @cinto His colouring is so gorgeous!
> 
> Looking at dogs, trying to choose which breed to get @LonelyLurker...


Black labs are the best dogs ever. I'm kinda biased though cause my last k-9 buddy was a black lab and I miss him so bad. They are so smart and loyal though.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Pomeranians and weiner dogs are so cute.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Amon said:


>


Such adorable face!


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@Alpha Tauri Tobi is SO sweet!

@solutionx Labs are so darling. Sorry you don't have your bud anymore.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@HiddenFathoms :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

SKREEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Pomeranians and weiner dogs are so cute.


My dog is part pomeranian.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Cottonflower2 (Jan 25, 2018)

How did I not see this thread until now?! 
Here. I hope to bless fellow dog obsessors with a pleasant picture of my floofy boofer







I'm not sure why it's so tiny. Just click on it to enlarge tho lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dog at the beach. She stayed near our encampment in the hopes of getting food.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cottonflower2 said:


> How did I not see this thread until now?!
> Here. I hope to bless fellow dog obsessors with a pleasant picture of my floofy boofer
> View attachment 108618
> 
> I'm not sure why it's so tiny. Just click on it to enlarge tho lol


So cute!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Neighbor's dog


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Cottonflower2 said:


> How did I not see this thread until now?!
> Here. I hope to bless fellow dog obsessors with a pleasant picture of my floofy boofer
> View attachment 108618
> 
> I'm not sure why it's so tiny. Just click on it to enlarge tho lol


That's a great dog!


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Jan 25, 2018)

harrison said:


> That's a great dog!


Thank you! ^^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Neighbor's dog


Cute!

Random internet super dog


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

On their way to labrador retriever adulthood...










Mmm... pheasant, so tasty and healthy for you. Makes chicken seem like junk food.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dog loaf just aint the same


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## cavecanem (Feb 19, 2018)

my doge


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cavecanem said:


> my doge


Cute!

Random internet dog:


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## genuris (Feb 28, 2018)

hah


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## DamonFields (Feb 27, 2018)

Dogs are our best friends!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Deviantmoon (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Gasp! Do you know this dog? How can any one creature be that level of adorable?!?!?



cavecanem said:


> my doge


Is that a Papillon? What gorgeous ears and expression :heart


----------



## cavecanem (Feb 19, 2018)

8888 said:


> Cute!


Ikr! :grin2:



HiddenFathoms said:


> Is that a Papillon? What gorgeous ears and expression :heart


Yupp, he's a papillon :grin2:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

My future guard dog.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wanderlust26 said:


> My future guard dog.


I need one of those.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

HiddenFathoms said:


>


Really? Cool!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Resurrecting this thread with another pic of my buddy.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

That moment when I actually posted a picture of a dog in a thread not long ago, and I still have the tab open :b


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

lol I am a crazy cat guy, I guess I should not be in this thread? but my mom has a really cute dog, and I love him, he is my little canine brother  he is a Shiatsu dog


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wanderlust26 said:


> My future guard dog.


:O

That looks like what would happen if you crossed a gorilla with a husky.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :O
> 
> That looks like what would happen if you crossed a gorilla with a husky.


That looks like it has Chow Chow mixed in it. I used to have a male Chow Chow, a very protective angry dog


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nekobasu said:


> That looks like it has Chow Chow mixed in it. I used to have a male Chow Chow, a very protective angry dog


 Actually, I was afraid of them for a long time when I was a kid because they look like some kind of wild animal but I haven't met many dogs that wouldn't let me pet them. Mostly those little rat looking dogs are the meanest ones. They pick one person they trust and you might lose a finger if you get to close. :lol

I love the little rat looking dogs but I haven't found one that likes me yet.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, I was afraid of them for a long time when I was a kid because they look like some kind of wild animal but I haven't met many dogs that wouldn't let me pet them. Mostly those little rat looking dogs are the meanest ones. They pick one person they trust and you might lose a finger if you get to close. :lol
> 
> I love the little rat looking dogs but I haven't found one that likes me yet.


Get a Chow Chow, they are super loyal and they do not bite fingers off, they bite heads off lol:grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :O
> 
> That looks like what would happen if you crossed a gorilla with a husky.


LOL I see it as a bear-dog hybrid.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Amon said:


>


Imagine if there really was a limbless dog breed! It would just undulate its body to move around like a seal. And it'll be like a pillow to hug and cuddle! Omg I'd want one


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10160311494415243


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

humans have no understanding of language

only me

i can only be a dog. in a pub. dogs there. stare. hear the noise. no words. mood detected √

what comes out human's mouth is not words. ummm... Bark! Woooƒ!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Erm, maybe someone might want to delete the Hitler ones. Kinda creepy.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

When you have a lot to say.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Just play it cool...


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Fever Dream said:


>


Acupuncture dog. It is difficult to determine the result, he looks either braindead or orgasmic. It’s a thin line between those two.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Lucky me! Nom nom. 🦅🏹


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It's been an ongoing month-long mystery of where that toy came from.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 149034
> 
> 
> It's been an ongoing month-long mystery of where that toy came from.


I think this can be solved by applying the Rule of Dog number 7: If you don't want me to take it, why did you leave it sitting there unattended?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------

